# Road Crossing :S



## Moni (Mar 21, 2004)

We all know when we were babies our mother took care of us. But when they become old can we really return their love?

Here, in the wheel chair the woman is the mother of that yellow shirted man. Now she is lame, she has lost her legs in a road accident. She was just about to crossing the road, I was thinking of shot thembut suddenly that vehicle (we call rickshaw) came in the backgroundand I think that the shot failed to hold that environment!


----------

